# Dead cylinder



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

I stopped to get gas today in my '92 Sentra E, and the car was running fine, perfectly smooth when I shut it off. When I started it back up, it was misfiring pretty bad. I drove it about 40 miles back home, and it misfired the whole way. I pulled the plug wire off of each cylinder with it idling and pin pointed the problem to the outer most cylinder on the passenger side of the car. All cylinders are getting good spark. I pulled each plug, and the plug is black and sooty on the cylinder that's not firing, while the other three cylinders the plugs are whitish looking. I have 305,000 miles on the body, but the complete engine and trans only have about 37,000 on them, came out of a totaled out super low mileage '93 Sentra. I dropped them in, in October 2008 and it's been running excellent since then up until now. I'm thinking maybe a fuel injector has gone out. Anyone ever had that happen on these cars?

Thanks.


----------



## tcostanz (Nov 14, 2007)

Is there oil in the spark plug well and the coil boot wet. also check for a carbon track on the outside of the plug, next do a compression test. at least 2 cylinders. good luck


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the bad cylinder, check the injector electrical continuity. Using an ohm meter, the reading should be around 10 - 12 ohms.


----------



## rexracer (Mar 21, 2010)

If it's black and soot like you described then your running too rich, your injector duty cycle might be staying open at 100%, or (and most likely the cause) you might have a stuck intake valve and it's not getting enough air. Could also have a bad seat on the exhaust valve, either one can be checked with a reference compreesion check.

Another thing you could check is to make sure that cylinder has the same plug as the other three. With that low of miles it wouldn't seem necessary but you could try a hotter plug.


----------



## Sentra E (Oct 16, 2007)

The injector is bad. 0 ohms on that injector, 10-13 on the rest. 

I have the fuel rail off. Now, how in the hell do I get the injector out? I can spin it around with some channel locks, but I can't get it out.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Use a small gear puller; a type with two legs that can be fitted around the fuel rail. Screw the center up against the bottom part of the injector and it should pop out. I had a similar problem on a KA24DE motor and that's how I did it.


----------

